# Loctite



## boodogboo (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a few old worn out shafts on my old Gravely tractors, instead of fighting the hardness of the weld even with a 7018 or 6013, has any one used the Loctite [FIX MASTER METAL REBUILD] that is supposed to be machinable with any good luck, it is supposed to be as strong as the original metal. I do have some spindles, slow speed shafts, shift linkage, brackets and such.  Thanks! for any help. Vernon


----------



## chips&more (Aug 9, 2014)

It is machinable, but is not as strong a metal. And I would not use it on any part of a tractor, car etc. that would involve the safe use of said vehicle. If the stuff fails, lets not get hurt over it…Good Luck.


----------



## boodogboo (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info, so seal surfaces and such as that would be ok. It is on old farm equipment that moves slow.


----------



## 9453 (Aug 10, 2014)

Maybe you could use a speedy sleeve if it's just for a seal surface.


----------



## epanzella (Aug 10, 2014)

I've machined welds made with 6010 (DC version of 6011). HSS cut the weld just fine. Torchcuts were hardened and needed carbide to get thru it.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Aug 19, 2018)

Do you have a access to a MIG welder or a friend. That would not be as hard to machine. Or you could cut the area undersized by .1 then machine a sleeve drill holes and split then weld it on the shaft and remachine. This way you will not have to weld the whole area up so you will not have to machine the weld


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Paine (Aug 19, 2018)

I cannot imagine any epoxy product being as hard as metal.

The input shaft on the mower gearbox of my JD tractor was messed up, likely from hitting remnants of tree stumps.




I made a new shaft, but decided to have a friend try MIG welding this for the learning excercise.   I do not know what MIG wire he used, but he did a good job.




I was able to machine this easily.   I have not used this since I made replacement shafts.


----------



## 9453 (Aug 19, 2018)

That shaft you repaired looks like it would work just fine.


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 19, 2018)

9453 said:


> Maybe you could use a speedy sleeve if it's just for a seal surface.


I've used speedy sleeves a lot of times (over 300 bearings running in the ice & snow on an average ski lift). For a worn, pitted, rusted or mildly damaged seal surface they work great. They are not meant for anything heaver. The thin ones can be installed without any more machining than emery cloth.
More expensive than you would think.


----------

